# Attesting Birth Certificates



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello 

Just a quick question i know that i need to get my marriage certificate attested but i have been asked by employer to get all birth certificates attested aswell is this necessary ?

Thanks


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Only your childs birth certs need to be attested.


----------



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

ok so i dont need to attest the wifes then just the marriage certificate

thanks


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

You shouldn't need to get birth certs attested at all; only passports are needed during the visa application process. Has your employer explained why they need them?


----------

